# Your favourite Signature



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all 

I know that yours is the best, but

Who's is your next favourite Signature.

I love all of the Signatures that you have at the end of your posts. I think they tell us a lot of the characters we have on this crazy forum.

Personally,  I have to be honest and say that I love Hairymick's. The idea of slidin in at the end with a rod in one hand and a pack of SP's in the other appeals to me.

Then again being on a deserted Island with a Toyboy did at one time too 

:roll: Sorry Hairy

 fishing Russ


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Russ, I was thinking about changing it to "Love & Kisses"


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I could never pick who has the best signature or tag line....so many good ones that reflect the personality of the member.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVokExIAAB9fgAASUIWAEohiGIo/7//gMACtWGqntKfoap6jIyPUbUaaHqNk0g1TRoDJ6gNGRoAABqnhCGkNHkTTJ6IG1DQoC96w70jdYn4LNu5a2E6a+RczQ5eV11ZCs7MhhRtFWXxIcwQPBuCuTGL0mGk6CH5PjkuzJ7mfU/PCyBFr8rRWhllmb0B2iguQMlO2FzJaE5+/sq+pYRhV3QNiFAe+Esd9NpyPUXeIL6VkLRWgBR2Rcw2AVwVRMB+TbqfgciQIgaXJIM+QnvTRD+LuSKcKEgtEgmJA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, that's VERY silly, I love it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The Reverend Red

Here endeth the lesson, bless you my son :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine is not original IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m afraid nor is it a reference to my person. It's a great quote from Black Adder. One of my favourite shows.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Am I happy to see you or is this a CANOE in my pocket?!


----------

